
The Crazy Story of How Soviet Russia Bugged an American Embassy’s Typewriters - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/silicon-revolution/the-crazy-story-of-how-soviet-russia-bugged-an-american-embassys-typewriters
======
georgeplusplus
Fascinating. For those who would like to read further into this, it’s called
project gunman.

------
java-man
also "the Thing"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_%28listening_device%...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_%28listening_device%29)

